# [email protected] in Houston



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim made his way down south, thanks to work. Cool thing is he grew up here in Texas so he already knows what its like down here and was more than happy to come visit! He was flying into town Sat and wanted to get together sunday just in case anything happened with his flight. So we planned on meeting up at our reg meet for out of towners. But lunch time yesterday we got a call saying that it was closed this sunday because of the Holiday weekend!!! OH NO! But luckly for us there is a Slick Willies Pool Hall in the same parking lot (yes you can smoke inside), so we hit them up instead. A small group of the H-Town crew showed up to meet Jim and we had a great time. Its was great to meet you Jim and get to talk to you about all the crazy things going on in the world today. Anytime your back in the area let us now!

Pic #1 from Left to Right
sysrock (Bo), Stogie (Daniel), [email protected] (Jim), kriehag07 (Keith), samsgrl28 (Martha), cruisin66stang (Allen), Cypress (Sam), tx_tuff (Frank), veagsgirl (Tiffany)


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry we missed out yesterday. Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wish I could have been there!*

Looks like you guys did it right.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a very nice herf!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The pics came out good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry we weren't able to make it out last night, Jim. Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great time meeting you! Great talking.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Good friends Good times


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys - Thanks for coming out last night - I had a great time meeting all of you.

For those of you who couldn't make it - no worries. My parents still live in Houston so I get back here from time to time. I'll let everyone know ahead again the next time I am likely to be in town.

Jim


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That looked like a great time once again it shows the power of live to get everyone together


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim, I really enjoyed meeting you. We all had a great time and great conversation.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thx for sharing!


----------

